# Automatic Download from Archived Items ?



## 7th (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been looking over the internet for a while and couldn't find an answer to my problem. 

I am using Caliber to get daily deliveries of Newspapers (BBC, CNN, SciAm etc...) sent to my Kindle. So far, I received them all in my Archived Items folder. 
As I receive loads of newspapers per day I'd like them to download directly from the Archived Items to my Kindle. My Kindle is connected wirelessly. I am using a simple Kindle Reader.

Is this possible in any way ?

Thank you very much for your help.

Regards,

7th


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, 7th!

I haven't used Calibre for this, but it seems it would be sending them as personal documents?  Any personal documents I had delivered to my Kindle's email address got downloaded wirelessly...

Hopefully, one of our other Calibre users will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## 7th (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello Betsy,

Thanks for the welcome.

Do you mean that any personal document you send to your Kindle, Download automatically from the Archived Items as soon as you turn on your Reader ?
How did you configure that ?

Thank again for the help.

Regards,

7th


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

7th said:


> Hello Betsy,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> ...


I don't use Calibre at all, but there's a nifty little applet Amazon supplies that works great: Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac.

Once you install the applet (for the appropriate platform) and enter your Amazon credentials, for any file type that is compatible, there will appear a choice in the 'right click' menu to "Send to Kindle". You can give the file a Title and Author and specify which kindle(s) it should be delivered to. Then upload. Give it a minute or so, and next time you turn on one of those kindles, the document should automatically download.

It is ALSO stored in your archive so if you later decide you want it on a different device -- even one of the older 3G only devices -- you can send it there without charge.

Documents are counted as "docs" on a Fire; will show up as any other book on the eInk kindles.

I don't know how you get your newspapers into Calibre or what the output is, but if the file type is compatible, this method will work to get them to the Kindle.

Note that if the original has any type of copy protection, Send to Kindle will likely not work as it's not designed to strip the DRM, just convert the file types. Compatible types are listed on the tech specs for the various kindles. Files that start in PDF format will NOT be converted to Kindle format.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

7th said:


> Hello Betsy,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> ...


I didn't do anything special; I just used the email address that I set up for that specific device. If you're not sure what address you have for your device, go to www.amazon.com/myk and then look for "Personal Documents Settings" on the left side.

Or, you can go to the device settings to check. On the devices I own, this is how you do it.
• On the Paperwhite or Kindle Touch, you can go to Menu > Settings > Device Options > Personalize your Kindle. The Send to Kindle Email is one of the items.
• On the K4, Menu > Settings > Next Page.

You can only see the email address, you can't change it. You have to go to Manage Your Kindle for that.

Here's what Amazon says about sending to your Kindle:



> *Send-to-Kindle E-mail Address*
> You and your approved contacts can send personal documents to your registered Kindle devices, supported Kindle reading applications, and your Kindle Library in the Amazon Cloud by e-mailing them to your Send-to-Kindle e-mail address ([name]@kindle.com). Your Send-to-Kindle e-mail address is a unique e-mail address assigned to your Kindle device or supported Kindle reading application upon registration.
> 
> To successfully send personal documents using your Send-to-Kindle e-mail address, you must ensure that:
> ...


So, for example, I just send a word doc (one of the supported file types) to my Paperwhite using the email address I set up for it--say, [email protected] (The Kindle only will accept documents from approved email addresses, but that's not the actual email address, anyway.) I did a sync and check for items because I was impatient and the item downloaded.

Edit: Note that on the Paperwhite and Kindle Touch, at least, documents sent by this method show up if you have selected "All Items" or "Docs" but not if you have "Books" selected to view. The Send-to-Kindle App that Ann described may do this differently.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Edit: Note that on the Paperwhite and Kindle Touch, at least, documents sent by this method show up if you have selected "All Items" or "Docs" but not if you have "Books" selected to view. The Send-to-Kindle App that Ann described may do this differently.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Betsy


Send to Kindle is the same -- it basically streamlines the manual emailing process. Things you send show up as "docs" not as "books".


----------

